# 110v to 220v VFD list



## greenail (Feb 17, 2021)

Did a bunch of searching today and thought it would be good for folks to have a  place to record the model numbers of 110v single phase to 220v three phase VFD's under $250 USD.

.5HP

Allen-Bradley  22a-V2P3n104
Mitsubishi E500 FR-E510W-0.4K-NA



1HP

Huanyang *HY02D211B-T
ATO GK3000-SP1S1-1d5
WEG FW300A04P2S1NB20 aka *CFW300A04P2S1NB20
Teco L510-101-H1-U
FMX TD400-2001-13PH
Fuji Fuji FRN0005C2S-6U
Automation Direct GS21-11P0 and DURApulse GS20



Feel free to add to the list if you findone


----------



## PancakeCritter (Apr 22, 2021)

Its surprising this doesn't already exist on a sticky somewhere. Would be nice to expand with a 2HP group as well.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 22, 2021)

I have the Teco unit running my 1hp surface grinder. Works perfectly.


----------



## greenail (Apr 22, 2021)

PancakeCritter said:


> Its surprising this doesn't already exist on a sticky somewhere. Would be nice to expand with a 2HP group as well.


feel free to add 2HP or any other VFD's in this thread.  I'll update the first post.


----------



## PancakeCritter (Apr 22, 2021)

greenail said:


> feel free to add 2HP or any other VFD's in this thread.  I'll update the first post.


What is the criteria? Simply 120 single phase to 240 3 phase, under $250 (more if needed for 2HP+)? Any brand is trusted?


----------



## mksj (Apr 22, 2021)

I am not aware of any 2 Hp output VFD's with single phase input of 115VAC. KB Electronics does have a newish series of VFD's  KBDF-27D which is rated at 1.5Hp with 115VAC input and 2 Hp with 230VAC input.

Most sites you can add filters for the parameters you are looking for, but there are many other considerations to choosing a VFD.





						AC Drives | Variable Frequency Drives | VFD | Inverter
					

AC Drives and VFDs for Any Application Available. Authorized Distributor of Top Brands. Get Free Shipping on $100+ Orders!




					www.wolfautomation.com
				



Hitachi Drives 1/2Hp WJ200-004MF
Invertek 1/2 Hp ODE-3-110023-1012
WEG 1.5Hp CFW300A06P0S1NB20


----------

